

Formally Verifying Chess Endgames in HOL4 - solve chess for small values of n - dons
http://corp.galois.com/blog/2011/5/26/formally-verified-chess-endgames.html

======
GFischer
It's quite interesting for people not so interested in chess, too :) , the
linked presentation ( <http://www.gilith.com/research/talks/psu2011.pdf> )
talks about software testing and static analysis.

And the people at Galois seem to be making advances in applying formal methods
to the real world ( <http://corp.galois.com/formal-methods> ).

------
bumbledraven
This work was done in 2005. The author's paper "Formal verification of chess
endgame databases" is available at
<http://gilith.com/research/papers/chess.pdf>

------
gus_massa
If you have little time, you must read at least the page 24 of the slideshow:

    
    
      "Quiz: Find the only winning White move."

